# Mavericks interested in Magic's No. 1 pick



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mavericks interested in Magic's No. 1 pick 



> The Mavericks are among several teams that have made preliminary contact with the Orlando Magic about the No. 1 pick in next month's NBA Draft.
> 
> Orlando, winner of the draft lottery Wednesday, appears to be open to trade offers. Connecticut center Emeka Okafor and high school standout Dwight Howard have been frequently mentioned as possible No. 1 picks in the June 24 draft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks

I like that, then Take Okafor or Howard

Have Dirk player Center on Offense but guard the PF while Okafor guards the Center,  i like


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

The Mavs should do it, and take Okafor. Now the Mavs have defense.


----------



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

*take okafor*

i would gladly take okafor for walker. walker thinks he is the best player on the mavs. everyone knows its really dirk. give dirk the ball in 2005 don nelson.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I thik we should trade someone for like a 14 or 15 pick and get Rafael Araujo. He is doing pretty well at the mini camps.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Antoine Walker isn't worth the #1 pick. Not even close.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I think Tracy will still be unhappy no matter what Orlando does.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I think Tracy will still be unhappy no matter what Orlando does.


And thats why he should come to Dallas


----------

